# 9.9 Yammy 2 stroke



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I ended up trading a gun for an 06 Yamaha 2stroke long shaft. I really dont want to put it on my noe beacuse its so long. What do you think it's worth? Great cond. mayb used 5 times. Is there a conversion to make it a short shaft?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy to make an adapter to lift the engine...


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a jack plate already, don't think I can go much higher and still be safe.


----------

